# Tecumseh HM80 crankshaft



## Chaosracing (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all. I found this site while searching for a crankshaft replacement for a 2003 Tecumseh 8HP engine. It is being used to power a Agri Fab yard vacuum/chipper. I got the engine for free because my dads neighbor was to cheap or in to much of a rush to replace the rewind rope and decided to use a impact gun to turn the engine over. Needless to say he snapped the end of the crank off. I am in need of a new shaft and was wondering if anyone knew where I might be able to find one? I have sound some online for around $100 to $150. There is one junkyard I might try that has a small engine section.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Search HM80 at the link below, Looks like a HM80 shortblock, last item on the page, $170. Have a good one. Geo
http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ProductSearch.asp


----------

